# einfache Software für Schaltplanerstellung



## rockon_23 (7 April 2011)

Servus und Hallo,

ich sitze grade an meiner Abschlussarbeit und muss zu Dokumentationszwecken den elektrischen Teil sauber aufzeichen.

Es handelt sich um eine Elekropneumatische Anlage, in der von einer Beckhoff SPS etwa 12 Endschalter ausgelesen und 11 Ventile sowie ein Achscontroller (mit 8 analogen Signalen) angesteuert werden.

Mit welcher Software könnte ich dies am einfachsten und unkompliziertesten erledigen? Habe leider mitlerweile voll Zeitdruck und kann es mir nicht leisten, mich 5 Stunden in eine Software ein zu arbeiten, mit der ich nur einen Schaltplan erzeugen muss :-(

über jeden Tip dankbar
RockOn_23


----------



## AutoSPy (8 April 2011)

sPlan von ABACOM (http://www.abacom-online.de/html/splan.html) ist ein preiswertes, einfaches Werkzeug. Haben wir selbst schon benutzt. Besitzt umfangreiche Elementbibliotheken. Eventuell fehlende Elemente lassen sich leicht selbst ergänzen. 

Viele Grüße, 
Jens


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

AutoSPy schrieb:


> sPlan von ABACOM (http://www.abacom-online.de/html/splan.html) ist ein preiswertes, einfaches Werkzeug. Haben wir selbst schon benutzt. Besitzt umfangreiche Elementbibliotheken.



Für 39€ - kaum zu glauben - auch wenn ich EPLAN da habe, werde ich es
mir bestimmt mal anschauen.

Frank


----------



## bike (8 April 2011)

Officedraw, dafür gibt es auch eine Bibliothek und funktioniert ganz gut.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Für 39€ - kaum zu glauben - auch wenn ich EPLAN da habe, werde ich es
> mir bestimmt mal anschauen.
> 
> Frank



Ich nutze SPLAN privat. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist echt klasse. Für kleine Projekte (z.B. Logo) oder Homeautomation reicht es völlig. Manches ist sogar pfiffiger gelöst als in EPlan.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rolf66 (10 April 2011)

*EPLAN Education*

"Alle Schüler, Studenten und Auszubildende haben jetzt die Möglichkeit, eine kostenlose, auf 270 Tage befristete Version EPLAN Education zur Erstellung von Labor- und Abschlussarbeiten im Bereich Elektro-, Fluid und EMSR-Technik zu erhalten."

http://www.eplan.de/support/download.html

viele Grüße 
Rolf


----------



## rockon_23 (10 April 2011)

Sorry für die späte Antwort,

hatte mir jetzt erst mal selbst 3 Tage Internetverbot auferlegt, um die Programmablaufpläne für meine Abschlussarbeit hin zu bekommen 
Werde eh gleich in einem anderen Thema um viele Ratschläge bezüglich meines Projektes fragen müssen 

Tausend Dank für eure Antworten, werde mich sehr wahrscheinlich mit sPlan ausleben.

Eplan hatte ich auch erst ins Auge gefasst, aber ich vermute, dass es sich leider zeitlich nicht augeht erst mal dort ein zu arbeiten (oder kann man sich dort schnell einarbeiten?)

Grüße
RockOn_23


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

rockon_23 schrieb:


> Eplan hatte ich auch erst ins Auge gefasst, aber ich vermute, dass es sich leider zeitlich nicht augeht erst mal dort ein zu arbeiten (oder kann man sich dort schnell einarbeiten?)


 
...leider nicht. Ehe man für sich eine ordentliche Struktur gefunden hat,
dauert das schon 1 - 2 Wochen. Auch sind die Beispielsprojekte sehr
gross und haben (zu) viele Seiten. 

Frank


----------



## Homer79 (10 April 2011)

> Für 39€ - kaum zu glauben - auch wenn ich EPLAN da habe, werde ich es
> mir bestimmt mal anschauen.


 
...nutz ich auch...is wirklich nicht schlecht, nehm ich lieber als ws cad.
falls du bibos brauchst...hab mir recht umfangreiche erstellt


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...nutz ich auch...is wirklich nicht schlecht, nehm ich lieber als ws cad.


*ROFL*
ich zeichne lieber mit ASCII-art als mit wscad!


----------



## Homer79 (10 April 2011)

...mh...wirst sicherlich schneller sein


----------



## Homer79 (10 April 2011)

...mh...wirst sicherlich schneller sein

...doppelt hält besser


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2011)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...mh...wirst sicherlich schneller sein
> 
> ...doppelt hält besser



Da hätte ich was für dich
http://awatermelon.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/f5pm9i5f4uln87c-medium.jpg


----------



## rockon_23 (11 April 2011)

Moin Moin,

danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten 

Habe mir gestern sPlan zugelegt und werde, nachdem ich heute hoffentlich die Pneumatischaltpläne fertig bekomme, mich dann ab morgen früh intensiv mit sPlan beschäftigen.

Ergebnis lasse ich dann mal von euch kritisch betrachten 

Über Icons etc. für sPlan wäre ich jedem dankbar!

Grüße
RockOn


----------



## Benni89 (8 Juli 2012)

ist zwar schon älter, aber mich würde interessieren, wie du damit zurechtgekommen bist?


----------

